# IBS-C Surgery



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

I have experienced IBS-C since I was in my teens and now almost 30 years later it has gotten unbearable for me.

I have a lot of medical problems and some medications that I take can make the constipation worse but there isn't much of an alternative.

Medical Diagnosis:

Pituitary Adenoma

Hypothoridism

Coronary Artery Disease (50% blockage on Left Descending Artery)

High Blood Pressure

Degenerative Disk Disease

GERD

Hiatal Hernia

IBS-C

I take Linzess 290 and 3-4 Caps of MirLax each day.

Last Friday I had a day of rectal bleeding and straining to have a BM. On Saturday the same continued but I was feeling more and more pain - particularly on the left side. After work I picked up a bottle of Magnesium Citrate - nothing but feeling very bloated and even more uncomfortable. I took a second Linzess and used an enema. Again nothing. Sunday I ended up in the ER and they decided it was an impaction of the bowels. They tried manual removal (PAINFUL) and another enema with no results. They told me to go home and take 6 caps of MirLax and to follow up with my GI. I had already taken a Linzess that morning so I did as they said and after 6 hours of no results and increased pain and bloating I took a last ditch effort and drank another bottle of Magnesium Citrate - Again nothing but more pain and bloating. Monday I took my Linzess and another 6 caps of MirLax. By this time I looked like I was 9 months pregnant. Tuesday I saw my GI dr and he decreased the MirLax to 3 caps a day and added Bisacodyl 20-25mg per day. He also referred me to a surgeon because he recommends that I have a subtotal colectomy.

That night I finally had some relief! YAY!

It is now Saturday and I have not had a bm since Thursday and I feel horrible and have a lot of pain on the left side again.

I am taking Linzess 290, 3 caps Miralax, and 25 mg of Bisacodyl -- Why doesn't it work?

So, I go Tuesday to talk to the surgeon and am scared.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry you've been having so many problems--and especially that now you are backed up yet again and not responding to the meds you are taking.

one thing you could do to tweak the linzess is to take it with a meal instead of 30 minutes beforehand as prescribed. linzess works on the same receptors that food does, so the closer you take it to eating, the quicker it works and the more D you get. taking it with a meal might help you get unplugged. it did for me.

i had chronic constipation problems for over 50 years. i initially was dx'd with ibs-c but after i had all my tests it turned out that i didn't have ibs-c at all--i had colonic inertia, pelvic floor dysfunction, megarectum, rectal hyposensitivity and a long twisted colon. i needed to take lots of laxatives--both stimulants and osmotics--in order to be able to go at all. plus my gastro doc told me to do half a colonoscopy prep every week to keep from getting impacted.

i was so miserable that i desperately wanted surgery--a total colectomy with ileorectal anastomosis. i'd read a lot of success stories on another board about this kind of surgery. unfortunately my colorectal surgeon told me that because i had pfd, i was not a good candidate for this type of surgery.

i know talking to a surgeon can be scary. . but for me, my constipation had become so bad for so long that it completely ruined my quality of life. that's why i wanted surgery. i wanted a better quality of life.

good luck with everything, whatever you decide to do. i do hope things get better for you.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks so much for the encouragement. I am trying that linzess idea today to hopefully get relief.

Were they able to tell the twisting with a colonoscopy?

I have had a pelvic floor test and they said it was fine. Sitz test is ongoing at the moment - bet ya they are all there still!!! Lol


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

good luck with linzess, i found that taking it with food--preferable a warm meal with some healthy fat in it--really made a difference.

yes, the colonoscopy showed the twisting as well as the length.

that's great that your pelvic floor is fine. and oh yes--all my sitz markers were still in there too. since i was told not to take laxatives or other C meds during the test, i didn't have one bm during it.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

So I'm going to assume mine is ok. Colonoscopy was unremarkable with no lesions or polyps. The only thing they found was a small hemroid that he prescribed meds for. Didn't really help and every BM causes bleeding. Tho sometimes I bleed from straining and do not have a BM.

Any suggestions on questions to ask the surgeon? I have a few already but am anxious about missing something that really should ask for information.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

sorry--i really don't have any particular suggestions for questions to ask your surgeon. just make a list of everything you want to ask so you don't forget anything. that's what's always helped me the best--having a list. and i'm sure that questions will naturally come up during the appointment, as he/she discusses things with you.

good luck with everything. keep us posted..


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

I went today to speak with the dr about the surgery. He is planning to remove from the end of the small intestine and remove all except the last foot or so and leaving the sigmoid intact. He has had a very high success rate with this procedure and has never had to go back in and remove remaining portion and put in a stoma. What the surgeon explained to us is that this last bout that sent me to the er has enlarged my colon beyond the point of being able to repair itself -- called it mega colon.

We have scheduled surgery for march 21st. I'm overwhelmed by some of it. Need time to process and arrange/train someone to cover me while I'm recovering.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi thanks for the update.

that's good that your surgeon is confident and has had a high success rate with this type of surgery.

yes, facing a big surgery can be a bit overwhelming. just try to take it day by day and try to focus of the light at the end of the tunnel--you will be feeling so much better once the surgery is over. no more miserable struggling to go every day and no more problems with becoming impacted---you'll be getting your life back!

i had a right hemicolectomy in 2013 due to a cecal volvulous. i also had several bowel surgeries in 2015, the last one a very complicated surgery including lysis of adhesions and an ileostomy. after all my surgeries, the hospital had a home care nurse come by to check on me every two or three days and see how things were going. maybe your hospital has this service. it comes in handy.

good luck with everything. please do keep us posted.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

While doing pre op workup they determined that I also have a poly-cystic ovary and they are going to remove it at the same time as the colectomy is done.

I am all kinds of anxious about the procedure but am looking forward to getting it over and healing.

I will be in the hospital for up to 10 days but will absolutely update you guys and let you know how it goes.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update.

good luck with your surgery tomorrow! it's only natural to feel to feel a bit anxious before surgery but yes--you have the right attitude--focus on the light at the end of the tunnel--you're on your way to a much better quality of life!!

thanks for keeping us posted. be sure and get lots of rest and take good care of yourself post-op.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

So a week after surgery and I am home. It took them a bit longer to do the procedure but it seems to be a success.

The surgeon explained after surgery that my bowel had extra loops and called it redundant colon and that the majority of the colon was very pale and flaccid. Luckily he was able to leave 18 inches of healthy bowel-- no stoma needed -- not even a temporary one so YAY!!

I'm still only able to eat very limited foods like jello, broth, creamy soups, etc. the last pain meds I had were on Tuesday, and only had to take 1 Tylenol today. There is pain and discomfort but it's no worse than pre surgery pain so it's doable

Just knowing that it will soon be healed and I will not have the chronic constipation makes me smile. The only thing that has concerned the doctors is the amount of drainage still occurring. They thought there may have been a leak of the urinary tubes or my bladder and had to do a few extra tests -- all good results. Just regular post surgery draining. Hopefully the tube can be removed next week. I call it my gut grenade because of how it looks.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update. i was wondering how you were doing. so glad to hear the surgery was a success and that your pain is manageable.

your colon sounds a lot like mine was--very redundant and flaccid. that's good that you still had some healthy bowel left.

yes, hopefully you can get your tube out soon.

yes your diet is restricted at first. it's best to try to eat as much protein as you can, though, because protein aids in healing. after my hemicolectomy and my other surgeries, i ate a lot of greek yogurt and also drank boost with extra protein.

and oh yes--isn't it wonderful not have deal with chronic constipation and struggling to have a bm any more! such a huge relief!

wishing you a quick and complete recovery.







take good care of yourself.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

Well I finally had a formed BM this evening since the surgery. I am a little concerned because there was some bright red blood. No fever, pain, or anything. Guess I will call doctor in the morning.

Other than that I'm doing great! Still trying a different food each day to see what I can tolerate. So far eggs and oatmeal are still on the list of "not yet" foods.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

congratulations on the formed bm ! but sorry about the blood. yes, do call your doc about it. hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

He believes it is the hemorrhoid that caused it. And since there is no fever or pain he said not to worry but if I start a fever then I'm to go to the emergency room.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh good --glad it was just a hemmie and hopefully there'll be no fever and pain.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

No fever and no pain. However the drain is staying for at least a week since it's draining a good amount each day. If next week it's still draining this much he will run a test and see if the pancreas was nicked during surgery.

He said everything looks good on incisions. Since I was able to think and talk coherently I asked him how large it had gotten. It was 3-4 times larger that normal and 10cm in diameter. I was shocked!


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

No fever and no pain. However the drain is staying for at least a week since it's draining a good amount each day. If next week it's still draining this much he will run a test and see if the pancreas was nicked during surgery.

He said everything looks good on incisions. Since I was able to think and talk coherently I asked him how large it had gotten. It was 3-4 times larger that normal and 10cm in diameter. I was shocked!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

glad to hear you have no fever or pain and that your incisions look good. hope nothing is wrong with your pancreas.

my surgeon told me my colon was quite long and wide, twisted and floppy.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

Just left surgeons office. He said I am healing very well and then around 90 days I will start to have some bloating and pain and to remember it will pass. I can live with that. Knowing it will end makes it easy to be positive. I go back to see him in may. As for how I feel, GREAT!!!! Just some residual soreness and a bit of cramping as my body is adjusting. I feel like I have my life back!!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

That's wonderful! So good to hear that you are doing so well.


----------



## JF79 (Aug 4, 2016)

I hope the surgery goes well for you. I did't even know that doctors performed surgeries for IBS-C. I don't know if you ever tried the natural route, but if my memory's correct, I think you take a magnesium supplement. Milk of Magnesia's too strong for me, so I just take 1-2 magnesium caps a day. So I found this support group via the website https://www.helpforibs.com If you're not familiar with their products, I highly recommend them. They have free images of Yoga poses that help with digestion, & they have a guide for what foods are or aren't ok to eat. For IBS-C, I highly recommend their Acacia Senegal, which is the best natural laxative that I've ever used. It feels natural, & it doesn't taste odd or bad. Their peppermint/ginger oil capsules help to. Then they also have peppermint, & fennel tea. I'm not big on the taste of fennel tea, but it helps w/ bloating a lot. Peppermint helps w/ discomfort, but it's also a natural muscle relaxer, which can make constipation worse. I believe that my IBS-C symptoms came from a very stressful period in my life, & then there was the medication that I used to use via an implanted intrathecal medicine pump. I live w/ chronic pain, which is why I had it. The meds would slow down my bodily functions, which included digestion. I used to get free samples of Amitiza for it, because my insurance doesn't cover it. 1 day, my doc ran out, so she gave me a sample of a similar med. The next day I had the worst cramps. The pain was unbearable, so I went to the E.R. I was prescribed Bentyl, which helps, but it has the same downside as peppermint. I'll still use it if the discomfort's overwhelming. Fortunately, after having the med pump removed, my symptoms improved a lot. When I do feel discomfort, I don't know if it's normal digestive discomfort or IBS-C symptoms. Still, if I'm concerned about it, I'll still take a probiotic, a peppermint/ginger oil capsule, & Beano if I'm eating veggies or fruit. I also use some DōTerra products, which is an essential oil co. that specializes in making high quality essential oils that are ingestible. Spearmint oil's not as potent of a muscle relaxer as peppermint, so it's better for people w/ IBS-C. The directions for all of their ingestible products is 1 drop in a glass of H2O. You can also use their products for aroma therapy to help reduce stress. I also take DōTERRA's Terra Zyme, which is supplement from their Digest-Zen blend. The mixed blend is 150 mg's of peppermint leaf, ginger root, & caraway seed. It also has other natural ingredients, including an anti-gluten enzyme. I also meditate, which has helped me a lot over the years. Anyway, I hope all goes well with your surgery. If you haven't already, feel free to try some of the things that work for me. A warm (epsom) salt bath is also something I use to reduce stress.


----------



## Redmapletree (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes I had tried natural ways as well. Apparently when the colon gets enlarged it ceases to function and cannot go back to a normal size. The surgery was the best decision I've made to deal with this. After over 30 years of living in pain I'm now pain free. Should have done it years ago.


----------



## kikiveronica (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks for posting this. I am considering surgery. How long was the time spent in the hospital and how long was the recovery time? Thanks!


----------

